# Verstehe diese Ungleichung nicht...



## b1zarRe (25. Okt 2012)

Hey,

Ich hoffe das ist hier im richtigen Forum(oder doch eher Mathematik Bereich?!).

Ich habe folgende Aufgabe (hier mal mithilfe von Wolfram Alpha):
5*sqrt(x^2-3x) + 4x-6<0 - Wolfram|Alpha

Ich habe die Aufgabe selbst gerechnet und komme bei der Fallunterscheidung auf:
x^2-3x >= 0
(...)
auf [3,INFINITY) V (-INFINITY, 0]

Wenn ich die Aufgabe auflöse, komme ich auf das Intervall:
-1<x<4
also: (-1,4)

Also insgesamt: (-1,4) GESCHNITTEN ([3,INFINITY) V (-INFINITY, 0])
komme ich auf: [3,4) V (-1,0]

=> (-1,0] scheint richtig(siehe Wolfram), aber warum nicht auch [3,4)... was mache ich falsch?!


----------



## Marco13 (25. Okt 2012)

Oh mann. Man merkt erst, wie lange das ganze her ist (und wie alt man ist) wenn man es mal wieder versucht.  Ich kann nicht mit dem Finger drauf zeigen (was ich jetzt mal auf die Uhrzeit und Schlafmangel schiebe  ) aber ... es hängt wohl damit zusammen, dass 
(6/5)-(4/5)x
für x>1.5 _negativ_ wird. Wenn man es quadriert (um die Wurzel auf der anderen Seite wegzubekommen) fällt das negative weg, aber das un-quadrierte ist, weil es negativ ist, nicht größer als das Ergebnis der Wurzel. Vielleicht kannst du dir damit irgendeine "formal sauberere" Begründung basteln...


----------



## b1zarRe (25. Okt 2012)

Hey, danke schonmal deine ANtwort zu diesem "tollen Thema"... 

Leider verstehe ich gerade garnicht was du mit "(6/5)-(4/5)x" meinst...?!
Oder wie du darauf jetzt kommst?!


----------



## Paddelpirat (25. Okt 2012)

Also das Intervall mit [3,4) kann nicht sein. Das erkennst du sofort, wenn du die 3 in deine ursprüngliche Gleichung einsetzt. Da käme dann unter der Wurzel 0 raus und dann hast du 4*3-6<0 und das ist falsch.

Ansonsten fehlt dir neben deiner Ungleichung x^2-3x>=0 noch die zweite Abschätzung x^2-3x<4, die zusätzlich erfüllt sein muss. Die Schnittmenge beider ist dann das Intervall (-1,0].

Edit: Sry, Tippfehler in einer der Formeln.


----------



## Marco13 (26. Okt 2012)

b1zarRe hat gesagt.:


> Leider verstehe ich gerade garnicht was du mit "(6/5)-(4/5)x" meinst...?!



5*sqrt(x^2-3x) + 4x-6<0 <=>
sqrt(x^2-3x) + (4/5)x-(6/5)<0 <=>
sqrt(x^2-3x) < (6/5) - (4/5)x

(P.S: Die Ausrede mit dem Schlafmangel gilt bei mir IMMER außer Samstags, also alles ohne Gewähr  )


EDIT: Im Plot  sieht man das auch irgendwie ...


----------



## Paddelpirat (26. Okt 2012)

Möchte mich dem Schlafmangel anschließen ;-)

Edit: Jetzt noch mal ein neuer Versuch:

Man hat 5*sqrt(x^2-3x) +4x-6 < 0

Aus der Wurzel sqrt(x^2-3x) kann man zunächst folgern, dass x^2-3x >= 0 sein muss. Also muss x <=0 oder x >=3 sein.

Weiter weiß man, dass 5*sqrt(x^2-3x) >= 0 ist. Für 5*sqrt(x^2-3x) < 6 -4x kann es daher keine Lösung geben, wenn 6-4x <= 0 ist. Also muss x < 3/2 sein. Damit ist die Grenze nach oben bei 0 festgelegt, da wir ja vorher schon gesehen haben, dass x <=0 oder x >= 3 sein muss.

An die untere Grenze mit -1 bist du ja schon gekommen.

Ohne Gewähr ;-)


----------



## Niggel595 (26. Okt 2012)

Moin,

wenn du quadrierst, veränderst du zwangsläufig irgendwo plus bzw. minus. Dieses Plus/Minus entscheidet aber maßgeblich darüber, ob der Term größer oder kleiner als 0 ist. Deshalb musst du beim Quadrieren beide Möglichkeiten noch einmal überprüfen. Beim Überprüfen mit einem beliebigen Wert aus dem Intervall [3,4) würdest du bemerken, dass bei den Werten aus diesem Intervall der Term einen Wert größergleich 0 ergibt, und dass dieser Intervall deshalb keine gültige Lösung ist.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen^^

LG
Niggel


----------



## b1zarRe (26. Okt 2012)

Super danke euch... besonders der letzte Beitrag von Paddelpirat mit dem x<3/2
hat es für mich verständlich gemacht... Vielen Dank!

EDIT: Ich habe dazu noch eine kleinere Frage: Bei Ungleichungen kommen desöfteren
Quadratische Ausdrücke vor... Ist es da EGAL, ob ich dann die PQ-Formel benutze oder
Quadrat. Ergänzung.... Wo liegt der Unterschied?!


----------



## Paddelpirat (26. Okt 2012)

b1zarRe hat gesagt.:


> EDIT: Ich habe dazu noch eine kleinere Frage: Bei Ungleichungen kommen desöfteren
> Quadratische Ausdrücke vor... Ist es da EGAL, ob ich dann die PQ-Formel benutze oder
> Quadrat. Ergänzung.... Wo liegt der Unterschied?!




Verstehe die Frage nicht ganz...


----------



## b1zarRe (30. Okt 2012)

Nunja, es gibt ja die PQ-Formel:
-p/2 +- WURZELAUS (p/2)^2 - q

sowie die Quadratische Ergänzung:
zb wenn ich sowas in der Form habe:
x^2 + 3 + 13 = 1
<=> x^2 + 3 + (3/2)^2 - (3/2)^2 + 13 = 1
<=> (x+3/2)^2 = -12 + (3/2)^2
(...)

Meine Frage ist nun, ob es EGAL ist, was ich von beidem benutze
oder ob es einen wichtigen Unterschied gibt? Mit beiden kann ich ja
x1 bzw. x2 bestimmen...


----------



## Paddelpirat (30. Okt 2012)

Die PQ-Formel lässt sich soweit ich weiß über die quadratische Ergänzung herleiten, kannst du ja mal nach suchen.

Ansonsten finde ich die pq-Formel etwas schneller, weil man bei der quadratischen Ergänzung ja eigentlich die passende Ergänzung "sehen" muss und bei der pq-Formel halt nur mehr oder weniger stumpfsinnig einsetzen und ausrechnen muss.


----------



## b1zarRe (30. Okt 2012)

Das ist falsch.

Die Quadratische Ergänzung beruht auch auf einer Formel:
x^2 +- y +- z
<=>
x^2 +-y +(y/2)^2 +- z
<=>
(x +- y/2)^2 +- z


----------

